# Any body know the truth about ...



## Elmo (Apr 21, 2010)

Now that I have your attention ... 

Fluval Stratum vs Flora Base

Other than color, they have the same texture, consistency and nutrients. Is FS just re-branded flora base?

Oh, there is one other difference, bigger price and a bigger double bag for the Fluval Stratum ... :lol:


----------



## Algae Beater (Apr 21, 2010)

biomass content, overall formulation. flora base is a lightly fired river silt. stratum seems to have more peat or biomass in it based on its ability to lower pH and stain water


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I've never used Florabase (although I know people who have had great success with it), but I am using the regular Stratum in a 10 gallon and having good results (although my Toninas didn't like it). 

The Stratum is lighter than ADA Amazonia which makes it more challenging to plant foreground plants in. I still prefer ADA Amazonia, but the Stratum is good to use as is, where the ADA needs to be cycled first (as it is soaked in Ammonium).

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

i have used both, florabase i found always to be pretty good, never got really claylike for me anyways.

The fluval stuff though, i had some in my shrimp tank and moved from alberta to bc, and then it went completely like clay, it was only 3 months old, not even pebble form anymore.

Other then that it's been decent, use it for my shrimp tanks


----------



## Elmo (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks all, on the weekend I went shopping for more flora base. I've never had a compacted clay problem with any of my ten gallon tanks and they all have florabase with a layer activ-flora floracor red. I like the look of the double layer of smaller clay with larger on top ... that and the plants seem to root real well based on the root balls / clusters I've pulled when pruning the garden (my wife's term).

Although I must say I got a heck of a deal on the fluval at king ed's ...


----------

